
Building My Dream Computer – Part 2 [video] - kgwxd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg-6Cjzzg8s
======
jmccorm
I really like where he's going with this. I had hoped there would have been a
more vibrant discussion here, but I can understand that a 45 minute video was
too much of an investment for the casual user.

I think this one sets itself apart from other amateur projects in the area of
credibility. I think he and his team are going to be able to pull this off.
But the real question is where it goes from there and if it can catch fire
with the right audience(s).

